#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

* :*
*                          :*
*1.       .*
*2.             *   API .
*3.       .*
*4.        *   Vapor  Pressure*.*
*5.        *   Flash  Point**   Fire  Point* .*
*6.        *   Cloud  Point**   Pour  Point* .*
*7.       .*
*8.        *   Sulfur  Content*.*
*9.        *   Basic  Sediments  &  water  BS&W.
*10.  *   Carbon  Residue*.*
*11.  *   Aniline  Point*.*

**  API*:*
*                         .               /3                     . * 
**    4C*           1       *   1   mL*                   .          *   60/60 F* .*
**  API*      :*


*         1     10                                  .*

**   Carbon  Residue * :*
*               .
* Conradson  Carbon  Residue  CCR* .                 .*

**  Viscosity*  :*
*             .*

****  Pour Point*  :
       .         .*

**  Ash Content*  :*
*                                 ( )   .        .
*
**  Wax Content*  :*
*                        .*
**  Ried Vapor  Pressure* :
*   100   F* .           .            *    C1-C3*.*



**  Salt Content: 
**    Desalters*     (  )  ( *    NaCl*) *    1000**    PTB* .                      *    condensers*.*

**  Sulfur Content*:*
*   ( )         .      *   API*   .         .            .*

*  :*
*                   .*

*  :*
**  *           .* 

*                .                .                        .*
See More:

----------

